# Top 10 worst weight cutters in MMA



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just to let you all know my last article got over a thousand hits. I know there are still grammar errors but I think you'll agree this is a good one.


> In all sports where there are weight classes, there will always be people trying to cut lower at the risk of their health. In these sports, if done properly with diet and the right training regiment, weight cutting can actually benefit them and help them perform better on fight day.
> 
> Yet, there are always those who will ignore their health, choosing instead to cut the weight improperly. This includes acts like cutting water weight in saunas, starving themselves, or worse yet, abusing things like laxatives.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/top-10-worst-weight-cutters-mma/


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The guy who came in at 177 for his WW fight at Legacy last night is starting to build a reputation for missing weight, can't remember his name atm.

Also, Anthony Johnson has to be number one, by a long shot. The guy moved up a weight class so that he would be able to make weight and still didn't come close.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Also, Anthony Johnson has to be number one, by a long shot. The guy moved up a weight class so that he would be able to make weight and still didn't come close.


When he was missing weight for the 4th time, he actually missed weight in more than 25% of his fights!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> The guy who came in at 177 for his WW fight at Legacy last night is starting to build a reputation for missing weight, can't remember his name atm.
> 
> *Also, Anthony Johnson has to be number one, by a long shot. The guy moved up a weight class so that he would be able to make weight and still didn't come close*.


Johnson most definitely has to he number one. He missed weight so many times. We even ran a vbookie on here once, not for whether he won or lost, but whether he would make weight! :laugh:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Killz said:


> Johnson most definitely has to he number one. He missed weight so many times. We even ran a vbookie on here once, not for whether he won or lost, but whether he would make weight! :laugh:


Yeah, it blew my mind that people on here were defending him on here after the weigh in before the Belfort fight. The guy is the opposite of professional.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Killz said:


> Johnson most definitely has to he number one. He missed weight so many times. We even ran a vbookie on here once, not for whether he won or lost, but whether he would make weight! :laugh:


What were the odds¿ :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I forget but there were a lot of big winners!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe I could have put Johnson up a notch on the list but I think the top two picks deserve to be there. It's disgraceful enough for a heavyweight to come in overweight. But when a guy who's fought at light heavyweight before comes in over thirty pounds overweight that's just all sorts of wrong.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Everyone is allowed their opinion Kanto. It's your list, put who you want on it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

32 pounds? Yeah, sounds like a winner to me. I wonder what he said in his defense. "I thought it was a heavyweight fight"? :laugh:

Interesting list, I never heard about the Luigi Fioravanti/Brodie Farber thing before.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ricardo Mayorga missed weight for his MMA Debut by 20lbs...could've included that


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If I'd known that he would've made number two. The problem is I never heard about that. Honestly I didn't even know about Mayorga until recently.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

better than the last one...

Tim Sylvia should be on that list, while he's only missed weight once he's gotten out of shape and can't fight in the HW division anymore. 

Cole Miller and James Irvin have never missed weight but based on their performances they clearly aren't doing it properly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll probably be doing an article about weight cutting in-depth at a later time. And yes I probably could have added Sylvia to the list, my bad. I'm not perfect as you guys have seen from my articles which I only started proof reading recently.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'll probably be doing an article about weight cutting in-depth at a later time. And yes I probably could have added Sylvia to the list, my bad. I'm not perfect as you guys have seen from my articles which I only started proof reading recently.


Nobody's perfect. :thumb03:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Better than no article at all Kanto. Stick with it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Kanto I wouldn't mind seeing the reverse to some of your recent ones, like Top 10 Reality Fighters Ever and Top 10 Best Weight Cutters (guys that cut the most weight and don't ever miss)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

El Brasko thanks for the suggestions. I actually just added those to my future top tens but it'll probably be sometime because I have ALOT of top tens to get to at some point. Also taken into consideration are lists that are for specific upcoming events.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> El Brasko thanks for the suggestions. I actually just added those to my future top tens but it'll probably be sometime because I have ALOT of top tens to get to at some point. Also taken into consideration are lists that are for specific upcoming events.


You're a good man Kento.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'm always open to new suggestions cause this writing background did start here in this forum. For future reference other members are allowed to make suggestions on any type of article I write. However, the tops tens are the most likely that I'll write.


----------

